# Sanchezi????



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Called in to my lfs today to ask if it would be ok to take some pics of his fish in order to get some more experience in aquarium photography.
Turns out he wants some pics doing for some shop adverts. After i showed him some pics i'd taken, he's asked me to take the pics for him








He even gave me this piranha, which i think is possibly a sanchezi, for next to nothing :laugh: 
Got him home and put him in with my Aussie blue yabby, but the yabby tried to eat him.








I've moved the little un to the oscar setup, and seems to be getting on with the o's like they are best mates. He's even swimming up and down the front of the tank. Not skittish in the slightest.
I've decided that i'm gonna give the oscars away tomorrow so the sanchezi has a bow front just like my rhom. I've wanted to plant this setup for ages, but the o's destroy every plant i put in.

Is he a sanchezi guys, or some other serra?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Dont know what happened to the pics,
here goes again


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like a rhom I used to have. Belly scutes look big though so it could be sanchezi Nice catch!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. Hope you don't have it with those large cichlids. They will eat it.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey yorkshire, do you come from Yorkshire England? Forgive me if im being dumb, just if you are then what lfs do you go to, to get these rare piranha?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

hastatus said:


> S. sanchezi. Hope you don't have it with those large cichlids. They will eat it.
> [snapback]909047[/snapback]​


Thanks frank, thats why the o's are going tomorrow, plus they are outgrowing the setup. Just hope he lasts till then, the o's are well fed and are leaving him alone at the mo. Fingers crossed








He however has had a bit of their fins


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Learn how to take a Photo :rasp:








and yes it looks as if they want to swallow him


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Those oscars dwarf that little sanchezi


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Man those oscars are just dwaerfing that guy.

nice picture skills


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Learn how to take a Photo :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Mr Harley, i've had the fish a couple of hours so here's a few more pics


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Learn how to take a Photo :rasp:
> ...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

if you got that from viscum i hate you! j/k i was planning on going in to see if they had any p's some time soon! they had a rhom a while back for £45 and i was going to get that but didnt have the money. looks like you picked up a nice fish anyway, and the oscars are beautiful. great pics as always


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...










(head swells)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I'll Be Damned!
Added a New Piranha To the Collection Ay Yorkie?
I seriously need too save up some money and get me some Rhoms.
This DIrty Sanchez you got looks like Nice.
how Big?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> if you got that from viscum i hate you! j/k i was planning on going in to see if they had any p's some time soon! they had a rhom a while back for £45 and i was going to get that but didnt have the money. looks like you picked up a nice fish anyway, and the oscars are beautiful. great pics as always
> [snapback]909158[/snapback]​


How big was the rhom? if it was about 4 inch i got it for my mate sharpteeth (and turned out to be a sanchezi also). Viscum dont know much about p's at all, my rhom came from there, as well as this sanchezi







all they said was that they were some sort of piranha other than red belly








They dont get them in very often, although he's had a lot of baby reds lately about an inch or so.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I'll Be Damned!
> Added a New Piranha To the Collection Ay Yorkie?
> I seriously need too save up some money and get me some Rhoms.
> This DIrty Sanchez you got looks like Nice.
> ...


He's only about 3 inch.








I didnt want to get rid of the oscars and pike, and was going to get a bowfront 450 for them, but the gf has talked me into moving house, and has said i can have whatever size tank i want for the centerpiece of the new living room. The o's are outgrowing the tank they are in so of to the gf's brothers they go. I can have them back when we've moved, but i have a cunning plan to use the biggest tank i can get for the rhom. Heavily planted i should be able to keep tetra's etc in there for quite a while before they get eaten, so it will sort of be a community tank








A 6ft+ setup for a 7 inch rhom


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > if you got that from viscum i hate you! j/k i was planning on going in to see if they had any p's some time soon! they had a rhom a while back for £45 and i was going to get that but didnt have the money. looks like you picked up a nice fish anyway, and the oscars are beautiful. great pics as always
> ...


yeh thats probably the one i was going to get. i didnt get to see it though as it was in the back room, i might give them a ring tomorrow and ask them to tell me when they get anymore p's in, that way i wont get beaten to it!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ill miss those oscars, they looked great, dont know if i happy or not about try to convience

you to go to the fish shop to take pictures for the ones missing in the info center :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> ill miss those oscars, they looked great, dont know if i happy or not about try to convience
> 
> you to go to the fish shop to take pictures for the ones missing in the info center :laugh:
> [snapback]909228[/snapback]​


As one door opens, another slams shut in your face









To be honest, i'm gonna miss the guys








If i get my way, the new house will have a fish room, so the o's will return eventually


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > I'll Be Damned!
> ...


Heavily Planted? Like the Old Yorkie Tank?
A 6ft Tank is Huge. Should Hold the Rhom for a Bloody Long Time though


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Aw yorkie, you bastard! My favorite cichlids on the site traded for my least favorite kind of piranha









The pictures look great, and he'll be happy in that big ole tank, but I really liked those Oscars and the pike. I hope you end up getting em back someday


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks like a good p you have there. do you have a full tank shot of that tank. those rocks in that tank look nice too.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great it,s fuckt up that the o,s have to go now i like them the look great
but it,s better for your sanchesi


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Yea, come on Pete...where's the bloody picture !!!!
> 
> Can't get the staff....
> 
> ...


Sorry Rich, for some reason there were two posts the same, except one has photo's attached and the other doesnt








The gf's bro, who was gonna look after the oscars for me doesnt have a tank big enough, so i've still got the oscars, pike and sanchezi. Not sure what to do, get rid of the sanchezi and keep the o's or sell the o's and keep the sanchezi.
Whats the going price for a 3inch sanchezi?
What would you guys do?
I'm even considering getting rid of the big Ausie blue yabby and putting the sanchezi in that setup.......bloody hell desisions desisions


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If you do decide to get red of the sanchezi then i might be intrested if i can find a home for my oscar, birchir and rainbow cichlid. My friend has offered me a 2ft tank for free because all his fish died and he couldnt be boverd to replace them. would it be alright in there for a while?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> If you do decide to get red of the sanchezi then i might be intrested if i can find a home for my oscar, birchir and rainbow cichlid. My friend has offered me a 2ft tank for free because all his fish died and he couldnt be boverd to replace them. would it be alright in there for a while?
> [snapback]911150[/snapback]​


I think he'd be ok in the 2ft for a while, although you'd have to move him to a bigger setup eventually. I'll let you know asap, i'm working on getting him his own setup at the mo, just got to talk the gf round


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> think he'd be ok in the 2ft for a while, although you'd have to move him to a bigger setup eventually. I'll let you know asap, i'm working on getting him his own setup at the mo, just got to talk the gf round


yeh he'd be moved to a 4ft when id rehomed the other fish, maybe with afew tankmates like tetras j/k. I read that as they are quite a small species they are ok in a 20 gal so a 4ft would be alright


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

C'mon mate, get to work on that lady. Get those oscars out of it, tanks should be for piranhas, you know that !!

But if you do decide to get rid of that sanchezi, let me know mate...I'll pass it onto NickG, I know he'd find a customer double quick. Mind you, it would be a waste, it's a gorgeous looking fish.

How's the rhom these days ? Still yawning, is he ? Mine very rarely does that, and nowhere near as wide a yawn as your old boy does.

I'm working on 'er indoors...I want to install a 72"x24"x24" for the rhom and move the manueli into the rhom's old tank. Took her out last night for a posh nosh, but it's hard going !!!

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice one Rich, hope the meal gets you the bigger tank








Used a bit of blackmail on the gf and i can get another tank for the sanchezi, but it will mean the 450 bowfront will have to be put on hold for a while.








Off to the lfs in a bit to price up a tank for him,


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Good man !!! That's what I like to hear !!

Shame though, I just got rid of a 50"x24"x30"...sold it for £20, 'cos nobody wanted such an odd sized tank.

Good luck mate, with the new tank...expecting pics soon.

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Bugger, that tank would have been spot on for him Rich.

Piranhasrule- if i do end up gettin rid of the sanchezi i'll give you first refusal on the little fella









The gf thinks i'm trying to convert the house into my own little lfs, specialising in carnivours :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

cheers mate, iv decided that im going to get rid of the oscar and then get the tank set up with plants ready for a p, so even if you dont sell the sanchezi i'l still be ready to get a p when viscum get 1 in


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

wanker WANKER wanker WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER !!!!

WANKER!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sharpteeth said:


> wanker WANKER wanker WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER WANKER !!!!
> 
> WANKER!
> [snapback]913002[/snapback]​




Dont be bitter








Who you gotta thank for your p and oscar. if it wasnt for me.....








Who's your DADDY sharpteeth :laugh:

i Got another week of, where are you? oh.... at work


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice lookind p.. you picked up .


----------

